# [App] Root the Kindle Fire 6.3 on Mac 8-27-12



## northmendo (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is a link to my other post. Rather than maintaining 2 posts I will keep the general one up to date.

This should work on all version of the Kindle Fire. I have tested on versions 6.2.2 & 6.3.
It also includes options to update just your bootloader or just your recovery.


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

I used this to root my kindle and it worked great! Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## northmendo (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad to hear it worked ok.


----------

